# guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin ! 
ich mache per DS gern immer mal etwas Strecke an den Spundwänden - irgendwie nervt mich mein fetter Spundwandkescher jedesmal und überlege nen praktischeren Eigenbau.
suche nun sowas --- ich brauche nen Ring mit ca 80cm Durchmesser -  aus einem stabilen Material was man aber dennoch dann zu einer 8  eindrehen kann und dadurch dann "zusammenlegen kann" 
hab das mal mit dem Bild darzustellen versucht 
was kann man da nehmen ???
jemand ne Idee ? 
muß natürlich nen paar Kg aushalten können is klar ... :m
vielleicht hat ja jemand nen tip .... danke


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Moin hd4ever,

Ich hab mir einen in Japan geholt. Da Japan eine einzige Spundwand ist, wissen die wie man sowas platzsparend baut.
Der Ring ist aus Alu und hat an jedem Viertel ein Gelenk das nach innen geklappt werden kann wenn der Ring vom Teleskopschaft abgeschraubt ist. 
zusammengeklappt sieht das dann aus wie ein Zweieck.
der Teleskopschaft ist ca. 70 cm lang und ausgefahren ca. 5m. In Japan tragen die Angler den Kescher an einem Haken hinten am Gürtel.
Wichtig ist noch das alle Nylon Netze benutzen, da andere Materialien sich mit Wasser vollsaugen und dann zu schwer 
sind.

Beste Grüße


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

zeig doch mal nen Bild ! 
hört sich interessant an 
5m sind aber definitiv zu wenig ... zumindest was die Spundwände in HH so angeht wegen der Tide.
Nen stock oä brauch ich nicht ... nur halt so ein Ring - den rest würd ich dann schon zusammen gebastelt bekommen. Dann benutzung per Seil wie momentan üblich.
Mir schwebt dann auch ein Transport via Gürtelhalterung vor #6
bin am Überlegen mit diesen Ringen wie die zB in den Popup Zelten drin sind |kopfkrat
aber woher nur sowas an Ringen bekommen #c
Zelt kaufen und Ring rauschneiden ist auch ne blöde Idee ... :q


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Bild mach ich bei gelegenheit.
Aber hier noch mal ne abgwandelte Idee:

Du nimmst eine Fahrradkette, trennst Sie auf und Ziehst einen Plastikschlauch drüber. Die beiden Enden verbindest Du mit einer Klappspange aus Metall. Du kannst auch dünne Kabelrohre nehmen und zwar 4 Stück zu Viertelkreisen gebogen. Ist dann im Prinzip die Japanversion.
Biegen geht so: Sand ins Rohr, an beiden enden zumachen. Gleichmäßig heiß machen (Vielleicht reicht schon Wasserdampf) und um eine passende Form biegen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bin am Überlegen mit diesen Ringen wie die zB in den Popup Zelten drin sind |kopfkrat
> aber woher nur sowas an Ringen bekommen #c
> Zelt kaufen und Ring rauschneiden ist auch ne blöde Idee ... :q



Das wäre auch mein Gedanke zum Thema gewesen - schreib doch einfach mal einen der bekanntesten Hersteller dieser Zelte an: http://www.quechua.com/de-DE/

Versuch macht klug und Fragen kostet auch nichts...


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Das was Ihr meint ist Exel CFK Rohr


Der Ring im untenstehenden Video ist aus flachen Federstahl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5nC-P2dkPc






Den hier hab ich


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

sieht schoan mal sehr viel transportabler aus .... 
kannst du den mit einer Hand öffnen ?
oder erstmal zusammenschrauben ?


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

mir fällt auch auch im Gegensatz zu früher das es kaum noch shops gibt wo man nen Keschernetz oder Ersatzkeschernetz beziehen kann .... |kopfkrat
kennt da jemand was ???


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Man muß Ihn Zusammenschrauben. Wenn Ich mit dem Auto unterwegs klapp ich den gar nicht erst wieder zusammen.
Für Spinnfischer ist das wohl eher eine Überflüssige Funktion.
Ich muß mich korrigieren das Material von den Popupzelten ist kein CFK sondern Wohl eher GFK. Das kannst Du im Drachenbau-Shop bekommen. Da gibts in Hamburg bestimmt welche. Da kannst Du die Flexibilität und die nötige Steifigkeit testen. Ich glaube aber das Du bei 80 cm Ringdurchmesser sehr dünne Stäbe nehmen mußt.
Wenn Du mit einer Hand öffnen willst würde ich in Richtung umgekehrtes Fangeisenprinzip denken.


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mir fällt auch auch im Gegensatz zu früher das es kaum noch shops gibt wo man nen Keschernetz oder Ersatzkeschernetz beziehen kann .... |kopfkrat
> kennt da jemand was ???




Ja das hier 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW6VlflNbTU&feature=related


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

wie gesagt gibt es ja sowas im Bereich von den *popup-Zelten* .
sowas stelle ich mir vor ....
lege das Teil auf die Hälfte des normalen Durchmessers zusammen, befestige die beiden Ringe dann erstmal mit nem Klettband um es dann bequem am Gürtel zu tragen ....
beim Biß dann halt mit einer Hand einfach abzunehmen und nach dem Lösen den Klettbandes würde der sich dann automatisch öffnen .... Schnur einhängen und Runter damit zum Fisch 

soweit die Theorie :m


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Ja das hier
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW6VlflNbTU&feature=related




|muahah: .... gute Idee ! :m


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Langsam nimmt das ja form an. 
auch wenn der ring später ein wenig schwabbeligsein dürfte.
Ich würde dan auf jeden Fall ein kleines Gewicht am unteren Netzzipfel dranhängen damit das Teil immer optimal im Wasser steht (Gfk ist extrem leicht).
Außerdem dann nur mit zwei Leinen befestigen damit sich das Teil beim heben des Fisches zusammenklappt und damit automatisch Stabilität bekommt.
Ein Tiefes Netz ist auch von Vorteil.

hier die Stäbe

http://www.metropolis-drachen.de/cgi-bin/iboshop.cgi?show2740,176734293718722


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

nimm doch gleich sowas

http://www.geheimshop.de/haushalt-u.../133/waeschekorb-faltbare-waeschebox-aus-mesh


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

danke ! 
bezüglich der Stäbe hab ich mal eine mail hingeschrieben.
Hoffe auf Auskunft da es dort ja diverse verschiedene Materialien, Stärken gibt.
wenn ich was höre sag ich Bescheid :m


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*



madeinchina schrieb:


> nimm doch gleich sowas
> 
> http://www.geheimshop.de/haushalt-u.../133/waeschekorb-faltbare-waeschebox-aus-mesh




gute Idee - aber irgendwie etwas unterdimensioniert mit 37cm 
Öffnung oben ! 
hier mal nen fast aktuelles Bild meines aktuellen Spundwandkeschers mit 80cm ...
kleiner sollte der letzendlich nicht sein !


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*



madeinchina schrieb:


> http://www.metropolis-drachen.de/cgi-bin/iboshop.cgi?show2740,176734293718722



grad mal die Beschreibungen duchgelesen ..
das wird wohl nix sein nehm ich mal an !
steht überall was wie ...."noch sehr starr" o.ä. also sicher nix was sich so rundbiegen läßt  :c
schade ... hatte schon Hoffnung das die geeignet sind .....


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Ich meinte als günstige Materialquelle. Wie sehe muß dein Kescher stabil sein! Du müßtest diese popupstäbe bündeln verwenden damit du einigermaßen Stabilität reinbekommst.

Ich glaub Ikea hat auch dies Popup Wäschekörbe zu Schleuderpreisen.

Übrigens toller Zander.
bin schon seit 2 Monaten fast jeden Abend mit DS untwegs.
zwei Bisse und ein Barsch das wars.
Ich geb nicht auf.


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

guck mal hier: http://www.wurfzelt-shop.de/Wurfzelte/3-Personen/Vango-Dart-DS-300-Treetops-Wild-Dove::14.html

Die schreiben "Gestänge aus Fiberglas" und Fiberglas ist GFK

Der hier ist in Hamburg ansässig:

http://www.windspiele-online.de/

Ruf da doch mal an, die können Dir sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## madeinchina (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

Ich hab nochmal geguckt. Das ist wirklich anderes Fiberglas als das vom Drachenbau. Es ist Powerflex®-Fiberglas + TBS II.
Habe keinen Shop dafür gefunden.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: guten transportablen Spundwandkescher bauen*

denke auch .... beim Drachenfliegen denke ich schon wäre es eher hinderlich wenn die Stangen zu flexibel wären .
werd schon was finden - sonst demnächst mal zu Ikea gucken !


----------

